
The Rise of Artificial Unintelligence - jonbaer
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/08/08/outdone
======
PaulHoule
This has been the problem with A.I. all along. See

[http://ontology2.com/book/chapter1/part1/not_stupid.html](http://ontology2.com/book/chapter1/part1/not_stupid.html)

